# Forgotten Melodies - Episode Four



## Mike_OHara

Episode Four of The Forgotten Melodies Podcast is now online at www.forgottenmelodiespodcast.com.

On this week's show, Danny Grimwood plays pieces by two Russian composers, Lyapunov and Rachmaninov.

Sergei Lyapunov (1859-1924) studied under Balakirev and was heavily influenced by him. He was a pianist of the highest virtuosity and a composer of mostly solo piano works, although he also wrote two symphonies, two piano concerti and a symphonic poem.

Sergei Rachmaninov (1873-1943) was probably the last of the Great Romantic composers and his skills as a pianist were legendary. He left Russia following the 1917 Revolution and eventually settled in the USA, where he spent the rest of his life.

If you have any comments or feedback, please feel free to email [email protected] or to call our Audio Comment line on 020 7193 1295 (from the UK) or +44 20 7193 1295 (from outside the UK). Or you can leave a comment on the Forgotten Melodies website!

_*Track Listing:*_

- "Nuit d'Ete" from 12 Trascendental Etudes (op.11, No.5 in E major) by Sergei Lyapunov
- Variations on a Theme of Corelli (Op.42 in D minor), by Sergei Rachmaninov

_*Listen/Download Now:*_

FM004.mp3 (54Mb, 38:18)

_*Visit the Website:*_

www.forgottenmelodiespodcast.com

_*Subscribe to RSS Feed:*_

feeds.feedburner.com/ForgottenMelodies


----------

